# OK, here's My Humble Schwinn Collection, Part 1



## onecatahula (Jul 13, 2012)

Nobody around here appreciates these old beauties, so thought I'd share 'em with you guys . . .
Here goes:

Original 40? DX Bluebird (recently purchased from Spence36).  Added ND 2 spd, 30" Torringtons, HD spring, Lightning Darts and an old fender Indian ! 










Wife's bike #1. Matching Indian, ND 2 spd and flag from 4th of July parade.  Killer Campanelclax Horn !









Funky DX with ND 2 spd.  Rides Great.









Original Late 1940 tall frame.  Killer LOUD huge EA pull horn (from Ohdeebee) on Torrington crossbars. Bobcycles Mesinger longspring !









1938? BFG tall frame, Pioneer badge, double adjustable neck, Big front brake, Torrington crossbars and another outstanding Bobcycles Mesinger saddle.  (it has the grounding screw on the middle bar . . . does that help pin down the date?)









Thanks for looking, Part 2 to follow . . .


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Dx lover !!*




Here is my 41 all og badged roadmaster and roadmaster on down tube gotta love the art deco of the Dx !!  Glad you love yours !!! I almost didn't sell it !!! But it's at a good home brotha !!!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 13, 2012)

*Great collection.*

Nice collection. Your right Bob is great with saddles. He did my phantom.


----------



## Dexter02Reese (Jul 14, 2012)

Good blog.The content is very useful and woderful.Thanks for your time.Thanks for sharing.Thanks so much.

Thanks,
newport news hyundai


----------



## jd56 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dexter...newport news va.?
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jul 14, 2012)

If I was a schwinn guy ...and one day I will be...Id love to have a schwinn collection like this
Nice looking bikess.
Thanks for posting these pics.
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daved66 (Jul 14, 2012)

great collection, I love the dx bikes myself, something about them says "cool"

I get looked at funny when i drive my old bikes, could care less. they are so much fun.

i have 3 tandem bikes, sure look funny riding it by myself  (kidding)

enjoy


----------



## snickle (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 51 Phantom, 52 Hornet, 52 Panther, 53 Streamliner, and even a 1980 spitfire 5 with a motor, but my favorite bike is my 46 DX. I can drink a whole 12 pack staring at that thing.  Very nice collection you have there!


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 14, 2012)

Are you as tall as some of those pics would indicate? :eek:


----------



## daved66 (Jul 14, 2012)

i was wondering about the high seats also.  when i bought my first dx, i was taking the seat and post off, and could not believe how long the seat post was....

who is that tall?


----------



## onecatahula (Jul 14, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> Are you as tall as some of those pics would indicate? :eek:




Yeah, 6'-4".  When you're a freak of nature, ya gotta find these huge Lucky 7 seatposts if you're obsessed with riding bikes made for kids ! ("Circus Seatposts" as Bob U. calls them).  That, and 30" Torrington bars


----------

